# Platt's Brand Oyster Pint Jar



## botlenut (Jul 28, 2012)

I picked this clear Pint size Jar up today with some other bottles at an Estate sale. Embossed on one side in a round slugplate is PLATT'S  BRAND OYSTERS with a P in a diamond in the center.  The reverse is embossed in a ribbon HEALTH SEAL OYSTER JAR the base rim has Smalley, and some other embossing with Boston Mass. #1232 in my Red Book 9 describes this jar but does not have the Platt's Oysters on the reverse. Does anyone know of this variation? and can you tell me if its common? I may have a freind give it a quick tumble if its worthy. Here's a couple pictures. Thanks for your help.


----------



## botlenut (Jul 28, 2012)

reverse side.


----------



## botlenut (Jul 28, 2012)

Base rim embossing SMALLEY KIVLAN ONTHANK


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jul 28, 2012)

looks like a new variant , no updates in rb#10 , I would email doug and see what he has to say about it.


----------



## botlenut (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks for checking R.B.10 for me Gordon. I will try to get ahold of Doug. I went to the Red Book site, but no e-mail address. You dont know how I might get his e-mail address do you? In the meantime, I will get it tumbled, since its not listed, its got to be pretty decent I would think.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jul 29, 2012)

no I dont , ask epack  he can find out im sure.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 29, 2012)

My guess is it's a cross breed, not a jar but more like a dairy type. Maybe a broth? There is a similar type on the dairy section also.
 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Pair-Of-Amber-Qt%25-Milks/m-536600/tm.htm
 It's a bit further down.


----------



## botlenut (Jul 29, 2012)

Yeah Eric, thats mine too. It came from the same sale. These are from a milk bottle collection that numbered in the thousands. It was a 1 day sale, and there were several Milk Collectors loading up boxes. I just bought a couple for resale. I dont collect these, but they were priced right. so I took a chance on them. The Amber milks were definate no brainers. []


----------



## cookie (Jul 29, 2012)

Mark- who had the sale?


----------



## botlenut (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi John, It was up in Athol- Thurman depending which ad you saw. Long time Milk Bottle Collector. Dont know the name. Ad said, Lifetime Milk Bottle Collection. And it was unbeleivable. definately thousands  Been out of work, didnt have much money, so I didnt even look at most. Still have the Phone # could call her monday. Maybe she would give a super deal for the hundreds that likely remain.


----------



## cookie (Jul 29, 2012)

If she has any local VT bottles let me know...Dorset , Pawlet Manchester....Thanks


----------

